# Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln



## Thor42 (3. März 2018)

*Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Hallo alle zusammen

habe mir die oben genannten Lüfter als 3er Set bestellt und heute bekommen. 
Nun zu meinen Problem ich habe alles so angeschlossen wie beschrieben aber ich bekomme die Lüfter einfach nicht über mein Board geregelt sie laufen immer auf vollast, was mache ich falsch oder geht das nicht die Lüfter über mein Board zu steuern.? 
Habe es auch schon direkt übers Bios versucht die Lüfter zu steuern aber ohne erfolg?
Bin für jede Hilfe und Lösung dankbar.


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Hättest du vielleicht ein paar mehr Hardwareinfos? Im Raten sind wir sooo schlecht.

Diese Lian Li Bora RGB, silber, 120mm, 3er-Pack Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Lüfter?


----------



## Thor42 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Ich habe ein 
I7 4770k auf ein Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H 16GB DDR3 1600 GPU Asus GTX 780ti DCU II OC, SSD Samsung 256GB, HDD Seagate 1TB, Gehäuse Corsair Carbride Air 740, Netzteil SP E9 580 Watt.
Reichen die Infos
Ja genau dieses Set ist es


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Du hast die Lüfter an den SYS_FAN Anschlüssen? Diese sind anscheinend nicht PWM fähig.


----------



## Thor42 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Doch das sind sie, habe meine anderen Lüfter ja auch über den SYS_FAN angeschlossen und über das Board regeln lassen und das geht ohne Probleme.
Das Problem denke ich mal wird wohl das Molex Kabel sein was im dritten Bild zu sehen ist


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Leider finde ich kein Handbuch zu deinem BlingBling. Läuft die Lüftersteuerung (nicht die LED Steuerung) auch über den Kontroller? Und wieso sollte das Kabel mit dem Molex das Problem sein, wird ja wohl zur Spannungsversorgung des Kontrollers sein.


----------



## Thor42 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Ich weiß es ja leider auch nicht warum ich die nicht Regeln kann denn meine anderen Lüfter lassen sich ohne Probleme Regeln.
Am Molex sind drei Kabel dran und eins am 4 Pin


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Ohne Übersicht welche Kabel und Anschlüsse überhaupt an dem Gefunzel sind, ist Hilfe schlecht.


----------



## Thor42 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

DSC_0108.jpg (1,44 MB)
 DSC_0109.jpg (1,41 MB)
 DSC_0110.jpg (1,44 MB)
 DSC_0111.jpg (1,37 MB)
Das vierte Bild ist der Anschluss vom Lüfter der im Hub muss.
Das dritte Bild sind die Anschlüsse von der Stromversorgung die auch im Hub müssen.
Das zweite Bild den Anschluss der im SYS_FAN kommt
Das erste den Strom Anschluss für das Hub für die Led und das sich die Lüfter drehen


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

2tes Bild: Der soll wohl das PWM Signal abgreifen. Aber an deinen SYS_FAN Anschlüssen liegt laut Handbuch nur ein VCC Signal an. Sprich 5 Volt und kein PWM Signal. Schau mal ins Handbuch. Lüfter an den SYS_FAN Anschlüssen werden über Spannung geregelt.

Ein echtes PWM Signal hast du laut Handbuch nur am CPU_FAN Anschluss.


----------



## Thor42 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Das habe ich auch gelesen aber ich hatte den Stecker auch am CPU_FAN und das hat auch nicht funktioniert


----------



## RFL91 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Hab genau das gleiche Problem mit einem Maximus VII Hero. Hat jemand mittlerweile nen fix?


----------



## RFL91 (7. März 2019)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Das seltsame ist, wenn ich im BIOS bin drehen die Lüfter langsamer.


----------



## mistprice (28. März 2019)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir gestern mein neuen PC zusammengebaut und habe genau das gleiche Problem. Mein MB erkennt die Lüfter nicht. Als wäre gar nichts angeschlossen. lustig ist auch wie bei RFL91, das wenn ich ins Bios gehe und in der QFan nur kurz von PWM auf DC wechsle, alle runterdrosseln auf so ca. 20-30% und dann aber unter last also GPU wärme nicht mehr hoch gehen.
Sehr komisch, für was liefern die dann ein PWM Anschluss?!
Hat hier noch niemand eine Lösung dazu? Das Problem besteht ja nun fast 1 Jahr.


----------



## Kronkorkn (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Hat jemand eine Lösung? Habe das gleiche Problem. Über Mystic Light werden diese auch nicht erkannt.


----------



## JeanLegi (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Ich habe da denke ich was gefunden auf youtube. Keine Ahnung ob das noch aktuell ist für euch beide von 2019.
Der User/Ersteller des Videos heißt Jason: YouTube

Ich habe mal nur das Update rauskopiert:
UPDATE: So I got confirmation from Lian Li, The fans are not capable of  reporting RPM back to the motherboard. The motherboard can control the speed via PWM, but there is not RPM  sense wire on the plug to the motherboard.  I looked at a couple of diagrams on the 4 pin plug on the Bora fan hub  only has a PWM wire, it does not have the RPM sense wire.  Overall, I really like these fans, great design, quiet, and moves a lot  of air, and best feature, ability to turn off the RGBs!

Grob zusammen gefasst fehlt der Draht für den RPM Sensor zum Motherboard und das wurde von Lian Li bestätigt.

Bin nämlich gerade so am schauen was ich für ein Case will und das Alpha 550 gefällt mir ganz gut (neben noch 3 anderen ).
Da  ihr die schon habt und ich noch am suchen bin, die haben 2 Kabel  Anbindungen oder? 1x RGB und 1x für Lüfterstromversorgung etc?
Die ganzen tollen Reviews die ich bisher gefunden habe waren nicht sonderlich informativ zu dem Thema.
Besten Dank mal und ich hoffe mal der eine oder andere hat die Lüfter noch um mir evetuell Infos zu geben [IMG]https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/daumen.gif[/IMG]

Hab was gefunden


----------



## dada82 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lian Li Bora RGB Led Lüfter regeln*

Nzxt hat eine Software "CAM" in Verbindung mit einer Kraken Wasserkühlung lassen sich auch meine Lian Li Boras steuern. Kann sogar sagen was ausgelesen werden soll, ob CPU wärme oder GPU, um dann entsprechend der Wärme auch meine Lüfter zu Pushen. Einfach mal CAM ohne eine Kraken Wasserkühlung ausprobieren maybe klappt das ja, Also rein als Steuerung.


----------

